

60 product mockups and a legit store in 3 min - printico
https://www.printi.co

======
printico
Upload an image and see for yourself and let us know what you think. Looking
for feedback and partners.

This is the first place for us to announce and pos about the app, which has
been in development for a couple years.

Our processing technology is proprietary and runs in the cloud using
virtualization.

Much appreciated and we will be responding to any questions asap.

